# Kompakt-Wakü Enermax T1209: Nachfolger der ELC-Serie vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Kompakt-Wakü Enermax T1209: Nachfolger der ELC-Serie vorgestellt*

					Auf der Cebit präsentierte Enermax ein Vorserienmodell der neuen Kompaktwasserkühlung T1209. Während viele Hersteller auf OEM-Produkte setzen, soll die T1209 eine komplette Eigenentwicklung sein.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Kompakt-Wakü Enermax T1209: Nachfolger der ELC-Serie vorgestellt*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kompakt-Wakü Enermax T1209: Nachfolger der ELC-Serie vorgestellt*

Bin ich der einzige, der es verdächtig finde, dass innerhalb einer Messe zwei Hersteller ohne jegliche Wakü-Kompetenz ein neues, "eigenes" Design vorstellen, die beide ungefähr gleich groß und quadratisch sind? Riecht verdächtig nach "nächste Asetek-Generation".


----------



## hotfirefox (9. März 2013)

*AW: Kompakt-Wakü Enermax T1209: Nachfolger der ELC-Serie vorgestellt*

Nein nicht nur dir geht das so aber was soll man dazu eben sagen.
Kompaktwakü


----------

